# Another Lost Paddle on the Arkansas



## dvmasters (May 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I had a great time at the CWWA training camp this past weekend..that is..until I lost my paddle. It's a straight-shaft Werner with brown blades. The blades are a bit ragged as the person I bought it from is a hard playboater. The name D. Masters is printed on both blades but not my phone number (I know, I'm a fool). I lost the paddle while eating gravel about 0.5 miles upstream of the rock shop on the Texas Creek run. Please call 303.527.4937.

Thank you,
Darrin Masters


----------

